# IIS ftp Server und Router korrekt einrichten



## -dk- (29. März 2004)

Hi, 
ich hab mir einen Ftp Server mit dem Windows XP integrierten ISS Funktionen eingerichtet. Mit der lokalen IP  funktioniert das auch. Jedoch nicht mit meiner externen IP. 
Das heisst, wenn ich meine externe Ip im IIS eingebe und dann versuchen will über ftp://80.143.7.xxx auf meinen Rechner zugreifen funktioniert das nicht.( btw: Habe xDSL und kriege immer eine dynamische IP die ich mir alle 5 Minuten durch einen DynDnsUpdater Update.)
Wenn jemand sich die genaue Fehlermeldung anschauen möchte kann ich ihm meine aktuelle ip per PN schicken.
Ich weiß noch  nicht genao woran es liegt. Kann es an meinem Router liegen?

Und noch eine Frage: Weil ich nur eine dynamische Ip hab müsste ich theoretisch immer meine aktuelle Ip im IIS angeben. Ich finde das zu umständlich und würde gerne meine dyndns Adresse angeben. Leider akzeptiert XP das nicht. Gibt es da eine Lösung?


----------



## Erpel (29. März 2004)

Ja, der Router muss so eingestellt werden dass er von außen kommende Anfagen auf den FTP-Ports (afaik 21 und 20) an den PC mit dem Server weiterleitet(port-forwarding).
Dazu solltest du hier im Forum und auch bei Google mit der Suche etliches finden. Viel glück


----------



## -dk- (29. März 2004)

Jap, hab ich gemacht. Gebracht hats leider nichts.
hat schon jemand den IIS benutzt? Wenn ja, was hat es für auswirkungen wenn ich  bei "Eigenschlaften von Standard-FTP-Site unter "Sicherheitskonten" den Haken bei "Nur anonyme Verbindungen zulassen" und bei "Kennwortkontrolle durch ISS zulassen" entferne oder hinmache? Wie wirkt wirkt sich das aus?


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (29. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Der Server ist aus dem Intranet erreichbar aber im Internet komme ich nicht weiter als bis zur Passwortabfrage. Ich benutze jedoch Filezilla und Win2k. Der Server merk auch garnichts von meinen Loginversuchen. Kein Login failed in im log.

g chief


----------

